

Ask HN: As an Indian, how do I sell an app on the Android market? - nischalshetty

Google Checkout does not create a merchant account for Indians and a Google Checkout merchant account seems mandatory in order to sell on the Android Market.
What's the way out? Is opening a US bank account the only option?
======
michaelpinto
Man Google just doesn't get it sometimes — I found this thread and it seems
there is a mini-industry of people who are actually cashing in on this
problem:
[http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!c...](http://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!category-
topic/android-market/technical-help/MpNPmF55NR0)

Google needs to fix this...

~~~
nischalshetty
Thanks! Looking into that thread, helpful. mini-industry indeed. I just don't
get the fact how a company like Google is finding it difficult to allow Indian
developers to see their apps in the Android Market. More so because Google has
offices in India!

~~~
plinkplonk
Even more funny is that Indian developers _can_ sell apps in Apple Store. If
Google is in a mindshare battle for mobile devs, ignoring Indian devs is a
dumb, dumb move.

------
robwgibbons
I am guessing this is due to the fucked up Indian spying policies

